# Softube Console 1 - any users?



## muk (Dec 11, 2016)

Hi everyone

Are there any users of Softube Console 1 who would be willing to share their opinion on it? It looks like a neat solution for mixing, basically bringing a console workflow to your DAW. But has the controller really sped up your workflow for eq/compressor/volume compared to working with a mouse? And how colored is the console emulation? Can it be used in a transparent way, just as a hardware controller for mixing?
It's an interesting concept, but I wonder if it adds enough over mixing with the mouse to justify the price.


----------



## higgs (Nov 21, 2017)

I’m bumping this thread becuase I’m also curious about the device and the recently added UAD support.

Anyone using the Console 1? Thoughts?


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 21, 2017)

Yep, love it for UAD and Softube SSL and Class A. If your about workflow it's for you.

Still trying to get my head around the just announced Apollo Central extension for it.
https://www.softube.com/index.php?id=apollocentral


----------



## higgs (Nov 21, 2017)

synthpunk said:


>



Is this your rig, synthpunk?


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 21, 2017)

Michael Brauer's Assistant room. His B room at Electric Lady is just incredible! and has a one of a kind custom purple SSL.
https://www.mbrauer.com/studio



higgs said:


> Is this your rig, synthpunk?


----------



## JW (Nov 22, 2017)

+1 for the Console 1. I really like it. I’m happy to hear there will be even more functionality with Cubase early 2018. I love the British Class A (Neve) plugin. Great stuff. Also, being able to control UAD plugins with it is cool too.


----------



## wst3 (Nov 22, 2017)

I'm really on the fence. I played around with Console1 at AES this past month. It's amazing, the perfect workflow for their plugins. I imagine it is also the perfect workflow for the supported UAD plugins too. But $500 for a control surface that has limited support for plugins is a tough purchase for me. They plan to continue expanding support for other plugin vendors, so I may wait on this.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## jamwerks (Nov 22, 2017)

Too bad there's not a few faders on that thing. Would be so much more interesting!


----------



## higgs (Nov 22, 2017)

JW said:


> +1 for the Console 1. I really like it. I’m happy to hear there will be even more functionality with Cubase early 2018. I love the British Class A (Neve) plugin. Great stuff. Also, being able to control UAD plugins with it is cool too.


Is that a custom wood enclosure you made? Looks really pretty.


----------



## JW (Nov 22, 2017)

higgs said:


> Is that a custom wood enclosure you made? Looks really pretty.


Thanks! I had Pete Charlton from mixingtable.com make it for me. Perfect raised angle and solidly built.


----------



## davidgary73 (Nov 22, 2017)

Love the 9K on everything from orchestral, hiphop, EDM etc 

@higgs Here's another good custom wood enclosure @ https://www.synthsandwood.co.uk/?fref=gc

Apollo Central with C1 @ 

If you’re on Facebook, do join us @ https://www.facebook.com/groups/1005345499583908/


----------



## jcrosby (Nov 23, 2017)

wst3 said:


> I'm really on the fence. I played around with Console1 at AES this past month. It's amazing, the perfect workflow for their plugins. I imagine it is also the perfect workflow for the supported UAD plugins too. But $500 for a control surface that has limited support for plugins is a tough purchase for me. They plan to continue expanding support for other plugin vendors, so I may wait on this.



Same issue I have. Love Softube, love UAD, but that's like 1/10th or less of the developers I use regularly and 500 is expensive for a closed and proprietary controller... What bothers me most is that they could very easily make a generic wrapper and/or implement a Mackie Protocol so users can map unsupported plugins, but they won't...


----------



## Phillip (Nov 23, 2017)

Not a single fader? Oh, faders are more expensive than knobs... Great design team.


----------



## wst3 (Nov 23, 2017)

jcrosby said:


> Same issue I have. Love Softube, love UAD, but that's like 1/10th or less of the developers I use regularly and 500 is expensive for a closed and proprietary controller... What bothers me most is that they could very easily make a generic wrapper and/or implement a Mackie Protocol so users can map unsupported plugins, but they won't...


We had a long conversation about that very topic at AES (there was a line forming behind me, to their credit they weren't letting me leave till we "finished" the conversation.

I left, I think, with at least a basic appreciation for why they've made this decision. They don't wish to have their brand diminished by poor implementations of plugin control. I get that, to a point. Their plugins work so smoothly in Console 1. It's really pretty remarkable.

So if I were to use a generic wrapper, and my results did not reach the level of integration that they have reached I might have a negative reaction. I don't think I would, but I do think some might.

I've been re-watching the videos, and my fence sitting is starting to get really uncomfortable<G>! I am using a Kore2 as my faux Console1, and it isn't horrible, but it isn't anywhere near as smooth a process. Their on-screen display is cool enough, but what really impressed me was I did not need it. The knobs and basic metering on the control surface were more than enough.

This has not been on my radar yet, but I'm starting to think that perhaps it should be.

UGH!


----------



## jcrosby (Nov 23, 2017)

wst3 said:


> We had a long conversation about that very topic at AES (there was a line forming behind me, to their credit they weren't letting me leave till we "finished" the conversation.
> 
> I left, I think, with at least a basic appreciation for why they've made this decision. They don't wish to have their brand diminished by poor implementations of plugin control. I get that, to a point. Their plugins work so smoothly in Console 1. It's really pretty remarkable.
> 
> ...



I've emailed them several times about this and got the same answer. I'm personally not convinced that it isn't equal parts about selling the Softube brand. Considering the only 3rd party developer supported is one with Softube on its platform it drives the point to me...

What if Waves came out with their own. And plugin Alliance their own. Could you imagine buying and navigating 3 controllers? Of course not... 

And what kind of guarantees about longevity do you get for the price tag? None really. A piece of kit like this is dead were Softube eventually to abandon it for something else... 

Anyway, not to hijack the thread... Love their software but not enough for a controller as closed as this...


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 23, 2017)

jamwerks said:


> Too bad there's not a few faders on that thing. Would be so much more interesting!



i was thinking the same thing! at least one to mix the track its on.


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 23, 2017)

jcrosby said:


> I've emailed them several times about this and got the same answer. I'm personally not convinced that it isn't equal parts about selling the Softube brand. Considering the only 3rd party developer supported is one with Softube on its platform it drives the point to me...
> 
> What if Waves came out with their own. And plugin Alliance their own. Could you imagine buying and navigating 3 controllers? Of course not...
> 
> ...




yep, to me its a little like kore2 hardware. There have been other attempts as well and i agree. i think if waves would of done it sooner and make all their plugins compatible then that would of been amazing. just buying the diamond bundle and a hardware controller and the user is set for ever. 

The UAD trying to work with console1 is a good sign. if uad plugins get their plugins to easily connect with console1 then many engineers will def get it. 

The only problem i see with the console1 is the layout. Its def arranged for a channel strip so 3rd party plugins sometimes are designed differently.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 23, 2017)

Agreed, would be great to have one motorized fader at least, for now Presonus Faderport kept around.

Some guys have customized there C1 with Chromacaps to make them more ergonomic for workflow.
https://store.djtechtools.com/products/chroma-caps-knobs-and-faders


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 23, 2017)

Being supported by several plugin developers and daw's, I suppose they could come out with a newer console, change the layout and add a couple more knobs and faders.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 23, 2017)

and a partridge in a pear tree 

re: price: remember too $499 is a bargain, the old price was $799 I believe.



jamwerks said:


> Being supported by several plugin developers and daw's, I suppose they could come out with a newer console, change the layout and add a couple more knobs and faders.


----------

